

LinkedIn Group for 2013 Startup School Attendees to Keep In Touch - shaohua
http://www.linkedin.com/groups?home&gid=6530249

======
shaohua
LinkedIn Group for people who wants to keep in touch and maintain their
professional relationships on LinkedIn. Personally, I want to add a lot people
as LinkedIn connections.

